# Pm-1127 Tail Stock "update"



## lpeedin (Apr 30, 2016)

Got a deal on some 6" cast hand wheels a while back. Didn't take much to adapt one to the tail stock. Free spins like a "big" lathe.  







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2016)

Great Idea.


----------



## MSD0 (May 5, 2016)

Nice mod. Cheap and easy, but looks like it makes a big difference.


----------



## Billh51 (May 5, 2016)

Nice upgrade on the tailstock, I'll bet it has a nice feel to it over the smaller diameter wheel.


----------



## lpeedin (May 5, 2016)

Billh51 said:


> Nice upgrade on the tailstock, I'll bet it has a nice feel to it over the smaller diameter wheel.



I am loving this about as much as any "upgrade" I've done to any of my equipment. The rounded outer circumference is very comfortable to my old hands.


----------



## tmarks11 (May 5, 2016)

Nice.  I hate the aluminum hand wheels on my lathe right now.  Would like some nice cast iron hand wheels like that.

Yes, I know I can buy them from mcmaster, but they are not cheap.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 5, 2016)

i bought a bunch years ago..i regret giving most away.(before i had home machines). i would put them on my mill now


----------



## David VanNorman (May 5, 2016)

Grizzly also has very nice cast Wheels. I not to long ago bought a 6" and an 8"  . Both are very good . The price is also not bad.


----------

